# Just to show off my current build



## DanB80TTS (May 10, 2016)

Dirted 29g, waiting on parameters to settle and then I'll be adding in my first species of shrimp, ammonia already spiked and went away and now the nitrite is on the decline. Tank was cycled already but the soil caused a spike as expected.
My plan is to move a portion of my fire red cherry shrimp to this tank, then find some tiger or super tiger shrimp. 3 otocinclus are already in and I will either buy more or transfer some more over.


----------



## collinskev (Feb 20, 2016)

Definitely looking forwards to following this, sounds amazing. :lol:


----------



## DanB80TTS (May 10, 2016)

I will have to update the pic since everything is growing in nicely, have some cherry and tiger shrimp in there now.


----------



## Gone Fishin (May 17, 2016)

Hello, Im waiting for a pic


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Either my laptop is broken or there is no image.... We need pics.


----------



## DanB80TTS (May 10, 2016)

There is a pic, maybe because the album was set to private it doesn't show, I tried uploading newer pics but it just wont let me, tried in different formats and sizes to no avail. I have a thread on another forum, I'm not sure if its against the forum rules to link outside this website, if it is then i guess this post will be deleted but here is the link to my thread.
29G Dirted Tank Build - 225464


----------



## DanB80TTS (May 10, 2016)

Couple of baby shrimp shots along with some Oto's relaxing


----------

